# Boston cover



## pageone (Sep 22, 2018)

This kid is amazing...


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

Dang!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow. Amazing most of them werenâ€™t alive when the song came out. 

Takes me back 40 years to 1978, hearing Boston tunes blast away on Matagorda beach.


----------

